# Alum Creek Dock Tourney's



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Posted same question on another forum and haven't heard back yet. Does anyone know when they plan on starting the Pre-Season Dock Tourneys up at Alum. I have started going through my things and getting things ready! Ive heard Nov, but was wondering if they have actually picked a weekend yet. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Will talk to Nate from IFO tomorrow when we are out perch fishing. Dave use to run them but he is pretty busy with Columbus fishing show and running IFO so not sure who will run them this year, probably end being Nate.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you and keep me posted please!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just seen it posted on IFO that the first tourney will be held on Nov. 4th.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just seen it as well, thank you and cant wait!!


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

While I'm on here, are the docks fishable now? I have the last half of the week off and wouldnt mind heading up there for a few if they are. Anybody have any details?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nov 1 st officially is when all boats are to be removed by. If your out there earlier they can and will ruin you off


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Salmonid, guess I will just stick to the boat then.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

A few guys sneak In There late in the day and stay off any docks with boats and you may be ok.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

*The first tournament of the 2017-2018 season will be held at Alum Creek Marina on Saturday, November 4, 2017!*

We invite all IFO members to participate in our pre-season dock tournament series at Alum Creek Marina. It is free to become a member.

Tournament Director: David Hoheisel 

*Location*

Alum Creek Marina 4000 Hollenback Rd, Lewis Center, OH 43035

*Time*

8:00 am to 3:00 PM

*Dates *

Saturday Tournaments will be hosted in November and December.
(January dates to follow if we have unsafe ice.)
Stay current on the schedule as dates may be subject to change on short notice. 

*New this year will be the addition of a Photo and fish story contest. The prizes for this contest will be awarded at the first tournament held during the month of December. Please review rules and post your entries in *Soft Water Pictures*

*Tournament Rules*

You must be a registered Ice Fish Ohio member.

Individual entry fee is $15 per event.

Per Ohio DNR regulations, 2 poles may be fished at any one time.

Live bait approved.

Check-in starts at 7:30 am

No lines or sonar may enter the water before 8:00 am

Each individual will weigh in their best catches in one of two pots.
Pot #1- 5 crappie (9” inch minimum)
Pot #2- 1 Saugeye (15” minimum)

*If a Saugeye is not caught the Saugeye pot will go to second place crappie finisher from Pot #1.

*Payouts and Prizes*

In addition to the cash payout, each individual will receive one ticket at each tournament that you participate in for a chance of winning various sponsor products at that tournament.

We will also keep these tickets throughout the pre-season events and have a final season drawing for Grand Prizes from our sponsors.

Finalized sponsor prizes will be updated before the first event.

It is the winner’s responsibility to pick up grand prizes in Columbus.

More Products and updates to come!

See you at the Docks!




These events are a lot of fun, So come join a great bunch of ice fishermen.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

First one is this Saturday. Come join the fun.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know several Ogf'rs will be there including myself and TinGuppy. Can't wait. If any locals are out making the rounds please stop by and say hello it's a great time!


----------



## QutWrkGoFsh (Jun 28, 2013)

This sounds like a blast where can I find a list of the schedule?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ice Fish Ohio


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I just got some cool stuff from
My sponsor BnM Poles to be donated for prizes for this years events a couple of nice Crappie rods and some hats. Etc


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Come out it's a great way to sharpen skills before season starts.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Cant wait weather will be decent tomorrow and hope we can get 25 guys for the opener...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good turnout with 18 guys. Larry won the Saugeye pot and Josh won the crappie pot I was runner up in the crappie game. The bite was good for the first hr then crapped out as the wind shifted and started blowing into the marina pretty good then bite picked back up the last hr with several good fish caught then. Larry had 3 keeper Saugs as did Josh on the crappies. I hope to make it next week but being out of work I may skip the 2 hr drive and the $20 entry.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Exactly what docks are these held on at Alum? I went there to check it out Tues. Nov. 22 PM. I put the 4000 address in my GPS but when it said I was there, there were no docks in sight so I kept going to the boat ramps and fished there. I noticed there were signs on the docks stating "no fishing from the docks" but I gave it a shot anyway. I fished from 3:45 to 6:30. 3 crappie, 2 shorts and a 10.5" all caught at dusk. Are these the docks the tournaments are held on? The Ranger drove by while I was there and said nothing. Please advised as I would like to come out this Sat. and fish the tourney maybe and I also don't want a ticket. Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

This week they moved the tourney to Sunday but it still starts at 8am. The docks we fish are by the marina store/restaurant building that is to the right when facing the ramps. You can't really see the docks as they are down a hill on the south side of the parking lot, so kind of hidden. Most guys show about 7:30 to sign in so just look for all the vehicles. Unfortunately I am unable to attend this week.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sunday this week?? WTH??? I was all set to come but not if its on Sunday?? Oh well looks like ill be somewhere else catching either crappies or catfish...
Salmonid


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I believe the change is because of the Buckeyes game.


----------

